# Shaq Visits Ariz. Tent City



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP Photo/Will Powers
*Miami Heat basketball player Shaquille O'Neal is "sworn in" as a special deputy captain with the Maricopa County Sheriff's Office by Sheriff Joe Arpaio after O'Neal toured the Maricopa County tent city jail in Phoenix, Ariz. He was accompanied by Miami Beach Police Chief Don DeLucca. *​


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

As much as I respect Shaq's respect for LE... enough is enough with his special swearing-ins.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Isn't the same Sheriff who swore in the US Army deserter who then used the badge & blue light for questionable practices? The same US Army deserter who joined the Army about 10 different times under different aliases? The same guy? Yes it is. As seen on 60 Minutes a few years back. Arpaio may be the "toughest Sheriff in America" but he's also one of the biggest boobs I have ever seen.


----------

